# Firma libera e digiunta



## cagliostro78

Sro traducendo un certificato antimafia per una società, nella quale l'amministratore ha "firma libera e disgiunta".
Non trovo molti roferimenti in francese, potrebbe essere "              il reçoit les pouvoirs les plus étendus dans la gestion ordinaire et extraordinaire de la Société, avec signature libre et disjointe"?

E si può anche tradurre "il aura libre signature", intendendo "avrà firma libera?"

grazie per l'aiuto....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Incomincia magari a spiegare cosa significano firma libera e disgiunta, visto che non sono due concetti di facile comprensione..


----------



## cagliostro78

Ciao Paolo,
si scusa hai ragione. La firma libera vuol dire che non ha bisogno di una procura/delega nei limiti dei suoi poteri.
Disgiunta invece significa che, per tutti i poteri che gli sono delegati, può firmare da solo, e non per forza avere la controfirma di un altro membro del consiglio di amministrazione.
Ad esempio, lui che ha il potere di vendere gli immobili della società, può firmare un compromesso e gli atti di vendita. Un altro consigliere, che non ha questo potere, dovrebbe avere la delega per il singolo atto, o, se previsto dallo statuto, firmare insieme a un altra figura de Cosiglio perchè l'atto sia valido...
Spero sia chiaro 
Grazie


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Cagliostro 

"Firma libera" = "Signature simple"

Per la "firma disgiunta" aspettiamo madrelingua ... qui ho trovato "signature simple et signature conjointe" e quindi, a rigor di logica, potremmo dire "signature disjointe" ... ma è solo una deduzione 

Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Garzanti:  (_banca_) _firme disgiunte_, signatures séparées.


----------



## cagliostro78

grazie per l'aiuto!
a questo punto, mi attesterei su séparées...
grazie!


----------

